# Brushless at the ARCOR Carpet Open



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Classic and ARCOR will be adding a *brushless 4300 class* for those interested. The basic rules will apply to this class. There must be paid 5 pre-entires tor this class to be ran. Date of the race is April 8-9, 2006 at Classic Hobbies in Akron, OH.

See the ARCOR Open thread under Oval Race Events for more info.

*MOTOR:* Novak 4300 motor (part#3401)

*ESC:*
Limited to Novak Super Sport (part #3205) SS+ (part #1705) GTB (part #1710) 
or LRP Sphere (part #80500)

*BATTERIES: *
4-cell Roar legal 3800mAh or less. (Includes IP3800, IB3800, and GP3700 cells)

Other Classes to be ran at the Open:
Busch
Spec Nastruck
Stock
19T
Mod


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Will anybody be running brushless at this race ?


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

glad to see you added it.looks like at least 3 from mich


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

:wave: Eric I might be able to find a few I might run it to.


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

Eric, i would like to attend, but i don't want to buy a 4300 motor just for that event. we are running the 5800 at sandhills...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Mike
you wouldnt have came anyway, lol
sorry had to bust balls. the typical sandhillers will be up, ritchie, g-honey and medlin.
No Cummings, no Thomas, no Boahn, no Brooks
you guys need to get out more, haha


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

i would come if i had a 4300 motor..If i can find one i will come...


----------



## JB (Jan 1, 1970)

Zoom52: I'm sure someone can loan you a motor. I hate to be facisious, but if these motors are "vertually indistrucable" what kind of damage could you do? 

Sorry guys, I'm still learning, but I'm a qucik learner. I actually do like what I have heard about the brushless motors, I do see it's the "wave" of the future and that it needs to be promoted in oval just as much as the brushed classes are. This is why ARCOR is having the class at the ARCOR Open at Classic. If you want others to get interested, additcted etc. your going to have to show them by racing them. More is accomplished by seeing than reading about them. Oval R/C racers are not to adept to change.


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

eric, i will talk to ET this week about going to the race...Bohan is running dirt oval now so....


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

ah you guys wont come cause its 2 weeks before your race

ET will be cutting grass by then
he bails every arcor open

hehe


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

*brushless 4300*

I'll be there with bells. Been waiting to run my 4300 on carpet. 

Zoom - Don't buy one just for ARCOR. Buy one & start a class at your local track.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

top top top
race is getting close


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Eric, I'm in for brushless, can't wait.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

talked to Jamie Hanson today (TQ'd the big Novak Brushless race), he said he is coming to run Brushless 4300 at the Open. see if he can repeat on the banks.


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

Erock,
I'm in for 4300BL, had a lot of fun today, looking forward to it.
Tom


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

gear it up, right Tom !!!!


----------

